# Trường quốc tế dạy chương trình AP



## Giasuquocte (11/8/22)

Nhận thấy tầm quan trọng của chương trình AP, nhiều bậc phụ huynh đang tìm kiếm các trường quốc tế dạy chương trình AP để cho con mình theo học nhằm thi đậu vào các trường đại học danh tiếng trên thế giới.

*Trường quốc tế dạy chương trình AP*
Một số trường quốc tế tại Việt Nam giảng dạy chương trình AP có thể kể đến như International School Ho Chi Minh City – American Academy (ISHCMC – AA), APU International School (APU), The American School (TAS), Saigon South International School (SSIS)…

Hầu hết trường quốc tế dạy chương trình AP đều có lộ trình dạy cụ thể và bám sát dựa trên tiêu chuẩn của College Board, ngoài ra cơ sở vật chất cùng trang thiết bị được đầu tư vô cùng hiện đại cũng là một trong những ưu điểm nổi bật của các trường này.

Khi theo học tại đây, các em sẽ được học tập và rèn luyện trong môi trường hiện đại và tốt nhất. Lớp học sẽ được trang bị hệ thống máy chiếu, máy tính, các công cụ hỗ trợ dạy và học khác để các em có môi trường học toàn diện nhất. Bên cạnh đó, trường còn đầu tư xây dựng khuôn viên vô cùng rộng lớn và thoáng mát để tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho học sinh có những giờ học thể chất hay hoạt động ngoại khóa. Những điều trên chắc chắc sẽ giải tỏa được lo lắng về việc *học ap ở đâu* cho các bậc phụ huynh.

Tuy nhiên, để có thể lựa chọn trường quốc tế dạy chương trình AP một cách đúng đắn và phù hợp với khả năng tài chính, các bậc phụ huynh cũng nên xem xét các yếu tố khác như vấn đề học phí thường niên, địa điểm trường xa hay gần và cách chăm sóc học sinh của ngôi trường mình sắp gửi gắm con em mình.


----------

